# Range Finders



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Leupold I the best I've used. I prefer them to Nikon or Vortex.


----------



## rkni3662 (Jun 19, 2021)

My Nikon is okay.. but I think there is better. Love my Leupold scopes so maybe B3AV3R is right


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I personally dont any one makes that makes one in america. That was one reason why I tried to go leupold, but leupold makes theirs in china. One either has to buy the RX-2800 or FX-Fulldraw to get the .10 marks. the RX 1600 rounds up. Pretty much same thing in the Vortex line up One has to buy the razor rangefinder to get the tenth yardage markings if thats important to you. What I like about the Razor and vortex in general is they have a life time warranty on ALL prodducts. Leupold is only a 2 year warranty on electronics. 

I stopped looking at nikon and selling them at my store when they decided to stop making rifle scopes.


----------



## Siggs1005 (Aug 19, 2020)

My vortex is good but struggles on black targets occasionally


----------



## Akeley Run Archer (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks for the info a local archery shop sold me a hawke claiming it to be better than leupold… im very disappointed with the performance on 3d targets and bales


----------



## Joco52 (Jun 30, 2021)

Vortex Ranger 1800 best I’ve owned


----------



## Ravi1202 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have my leica 1600b and my bushnell golf range finder both works great….i am sure some are capable of giving 0.10 yard increment but i am not that accurate to know the difference…


----------



## LonnyM (Aug 19, 2020)

Leupold Fulldraw 4 it's fast and accurate but it is pricey.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

My vortex has never let me down, and with their quality and that warranty I've switched almost all my optics to vortex!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

Waiting on the Leupold 1400i.
I wanted a lighted red display, but was trying to keep it at $200.

Didn’t want to give up the Vortex-type warranty so I bought it from Brownells. They have a lifetime satisfaction on it.


----------



## mathewgold (Mar 12, 2021)

I use a leupold for hunting, has 6power lighted display, but use a bushnell for 3d, only 4power, and not backlit but has never failed me and also much cheaper.


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

I run a Vortex Ranger 1500. I really like it and have had no issues with reading any kind of object with it. Only thing I wish it had was a tenth yard reading. I’m probably not good enough to set my sight to it but there are targets that could make a difference when shooting further distances, so I am forced to take a step forward or back if I get readings that bounce back and forth. 

Another thing to consider also is that some rangefinders when set on Angle Compensation, don’t read steeper angles. Some range finders will only read a max of 20 degree slope. That only comes into play if you don’t want to go off of a cut chart, though. (OPA shoot or TAC events) Mine runs up to 60 degrees +\-


----------



## Ryanmgonzlaes1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Running the Fulldraw 4, with the archers advantage system it is dead on. Out performed the vortex rangefinders at TAC on steep stuff. I like vortex warranty but I noticed a lot of people had to use that warranty which to me is an issue also.


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

I just got the Vortex Ranger 1800 to tide me over until my backordered Leupold gets here.

it seems seems pretty sweet, though definitely has issues ranging black things. It’s not particularly slow, an only requires two button presses to range.

overall it seems nice, but seems that there might be better options for cheaper.


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

RX 1400i Leupold best for the $$ IMO lots of them out on the ranges and they all range very close to each other and work great on blk targets.


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

okiebowdoc said:


> RX 1400i Leupold best for the $$ IMO lots of them out on the ranges and they all range very close to each other and work great on blk targets.


yeah that’s what I’m waiting for. Brownells is taking their sweet time with it.


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

On Ebay right now for 195.99 no waiting


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

okiebowdoc said:


> On Ebay right now for 195.99 no waiting


yeah I want the lifetime Brownells warranty though. It’s the only reason I’m not keeping the Vortex.


----------



## econklin9 (Jul 16, 2021)

I got the Vortex Ranger 1300 a couple years ago and it has been amazing. Really hard to beat the Vortex lifetime warranty IMO.


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

I have been very pleased with the accuracy of angle compensation with my Ranger 1500. Reviewing their spec sheets they claim to read up to +/- 60 degrees? How much do the new Fulldraw 4 Read to?


----------



## LukesDad08 (Jun 20, 2021)

Siggs1005 said:


> My vortex is good but struggles on black targets occasionally


I was wondering if it was just me


----------



## wooz (Aug 7, 2021)

Mite sound crazy but I purchased an inexpensive "knock-off" model from Amazon last year while on a tight budget. Fully intended to replace and just keep as an OK back-up but it's still works great with no issues. Seems to give just as accurate readings as everyone I shoot with, whom all have more 'flagship' models from known brands. The picture is a bit dark but quite clear.

I want to get a better model for myself eventually but this may help out any others on a budget.



Amazon.com


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

wooz said:


> Mite sound crazy but I purchased an inexpensive "knock-off" model from Amazon last year while on a tight budget.


Seems to me that all of these are made in a China anyway. I have a Vortex Ranger 1800 that isn’t particularly fast to range, and doesn’t range anything black. It was $350 and I’m not overly impressed.

Im gonna return it soon and try the Leupold 1400i.

There are a lot of decent reviews on these cheaper “China rangefinders”. Good to hear they can work fine.


----------



## wooz (Aug 7, 2021)

PNWArcher82 said:


> There are a lot of decent reviews on these cheaper “China rangefinders”. Good to hear they can work fine.


That's roughly what I was thinking, the range finders I looked at around $300 were all made in China. Although my Vortex Bino's (Diamondback HD 10x42) have been great, I have herd similar problems with the Ranger 1800. The Leupold does look really nice!

The one I purchased on Amazon does have a plastic housing that doesn't look like it would hold up too well to being dropped.


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

wooz said:


> That's roughly what I was thinking, the range finders I looked at around $300 were all made in China. Although my Vortex Bino's (Diamondback HD 10x42) have been great, I have herd similar problems with the Ranger 1800. The Leupold does look really nice!
> 
> The one I purchased on Amazon does have a plastic housing that doesn't look like it would hold up too well to being dropped.


We will see.

I’d like a rangefinder that only goes out to 300 yards, has a red lighted reticle, and ranges fast and in 10ths of yards.
That’s it. Purely for bow hunting at a price point of less than $200. 

I’m hoping the Leupold 1400i is close to that


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

Look on ebay the Leupold 1400i is just under 200 and works great on black targets i know several guys and myself using them no issues at all .


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

okiebowdoc said:


> Look on ebay the Leupold 1400i is just under 200 and works great on black targets i know several guys and myself using them no issues at all .


i have one on backorder from Brownells. I want the lifetime warranty.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

PNWArcher82 said:


> i have one on backorder from Brownells. I want the lifetime warranty.


I hope you get it soon. I've never needed a warranty for my Leupolds. One of them lived 13 years. It was time for an upgrade from older tech anyway. My other 2 work great. I recently got the RX-1400i w/ red display. You won't be disappointed. In this world, I wouldn't count on Brownells outlasting a rangefinder though. So many companies get bought out. I have so many void Cabelas lifetime warranties, for instance.


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

Haha that is true. I think Brownells has been around forever though.
Maybe I’ll just get one from Amazon and see how it is. And if it’s decent just keep it.


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Scheels has the 1400i, free delivery.


----------



## Red77 (Dec 4, 2020)

B3AV3R said:


> Leupold I the best I've used. I prefer them to Nikon or Vortex.


Running a leupold, love it.


----------



## Red77 (Dec 4, 2020)

Im just husky said:


> I have been very pleased with the accuracy of angle compensation with my Ranger 1500. Reviewing their spec sheets they claim to read up to +/- 60 degrees? How much do the new Fulldraw 4 Read to?


Mines spot on.


----------



## PNWArcher82 (Jun 6, 2021)

BigXX78 said:


> I hope you get it soon. I've never needed a warranty for my Leupolds. One of them lived 13 years. It was time for an upgrade from older tech anyway. My other 2 work great. I recently got the RX-1400i w/ red display. You won't be disappointed. In this world, I wouldn't count on Brownells outlasting a rangefinder though. So many companies get bought out. I have so many void Cabelas lifetime warranties, for instance.


Received the 1400i. I’m keeping it.

Compared side by side to the Vortex Ranger 1800.

Vortex Pros:
-Heavier, but in a good way. Feels more solid. 
-Has side clip 
-Has lanyard mount on both sides. 
-glass is a bit clearer

Leupold pros:
-ranges noticeably faster
-has zero issues with black targets. Vortex won’t range them at all
-bow setting is in 10ths of yards.

overall I’m keeping the Leupold and sending the Vortex back. If they were the same price, the Leupold would still be better. But at $150 cheaper than the vortex, it’s an easy decision.

side by side, they read exactly the same.

the vortex only reads in yards, so at 20.1 yards, the vortex reads 20. At 20.9 yards, the vortex reads 20.
The Leupold reads exact, and when the vortex flips over to the next digit higher, the Leupold is right there with it.

the vortex warranty is better, and the Leupold seems to be a better unit.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

PNWArcher82 said:


> Received the 1400i. I’m keeping it.
> 
> Compared side by side to the Vortex Ranger 1800.
> 
> ...


Great side-by-side comparison review! Glad you got it and like it. Helpful info for other AT members.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Leupold Full draw 4 for me. Struggled with my vortex for years thinking they’re all the same. Boy was I wrong. An amazing product.


----------



## LonnyM (Aug 19, 2020)

Got a second Leupold Full Draw 4 this weekend because the wife didn't want to lose it during hunting season...lol


----------



## charliethwacker (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a Nikon pro staff 3 simple yet consistent. I learned that setting your sights to your ranger finder is key, the only thing form there is durability, sight picture and batt life. Another words I have seen several range finders in a group be slightly to significant in different range readings and two of which were high end range finding binos! 6k each.


----------



## Txduckcutter (Mar 3, 2021)

Vortex 1000 occasionally has problems with black targets!


----------



## ScottMik (May 8, 2016)

Akeley Run Archer said:


> First post here we go
> Whats the most accurate rangefinder for 3d/ paper targets?


Nikon


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I’ve owned Bushnells best; Nikons best; and now own the Leupold 1400i: it beats out the two I’ve owned by a mile in clarity, speed of functionality and quality! 
At an extremely foggy ASA competition that you could barely see the targets the Leupold was the ONLY one to read! Everyone else was depending on the guys with the Leupolds to give them the correct yardage! That same afternoon I bought mine and put the Nikon away for clear days if needed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

sig kilo 2000 red display and read to the 1/10 of a yard and angle comp.


----------



## Hunter19avera (Jun 13, 2021)

I’ve really had nothing but good things come out of my Nikon monarch 7 vr. I prefer it over my vortex because of the simple fact that it doesn’t have an issue with black targets. On the black targets my vortex would usually hit about 6 yards short of correct yardage and my Nikon does not. But here shortly I will be swapping to leupold and giving my wife the Nikon.


----------

